# Huawei e173 dosen't work

## yendy

Hi All! I've followed the instructions this guidance to set up my Huwaei E173u-1 3G modem. It doesn't work (while under MS windows worked smoothly).

After pluging in this usb Huwaei modem the /var/log/messages yields something like this:

```
Nov 26 04:15:26 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18

Nov 26 04:15:26 Ths kernel: scsi74 : usb-storage 1-2:1.0

Nov 26 04:15:26 Ths kernel: scsi75 : usb-storage 1-2:1.1

Nov 26 04:15:26 Ths usb_modeswitch: switching 12d1:1446 (HUAWEI Technology: HUAWEI Mobile)

Nov 26 04:15:26 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 18

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths kernel: option 1-2:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths kernel: option 1-2:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths kernel: option 1-2:1.4: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths kernel: scsi81 : usb-storage 1-2:1.5

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths kernel: scsi82 : usb-storage 1-2:1.6

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[19183]: /dev/ttyUSB0 does not exist

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[19184]: Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

Nov 26 04:15:30 Ths /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[19096]: ERROR: net.ppp0 failed to start

Nov 26 04:15:31 Ths pppd[19303]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Nov 26 04:15:31 Ths pppd[19304]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0

Nov 26 04:15:31 Ths /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[19201]: WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

Nov 26 04:15:31 Ths kernel: scsi 81:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Nov 26 04:15:31 Ths kernel: scsi 82:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Nov 26 04:15:31 Ths kernel: sd 82:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Nov 26 04:15:31 Ths kernel: sr1: scsi-1 drive

Nov 26 04:15:31 Ths kernel: sr 81:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

Nov 26 04:15:31 Ths kernel: sr 81:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

Nov 26 04:15:31 Ths kernel: sd 82:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths chat[19316]: abort on (BUSY)

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths chat[19316]: abort on (ERROR)

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths chat[19316]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths chat[19316]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths chat[19316]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths chat[19316]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths chat[19316]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths chat[19316]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths chat[19316]: send (ATZ^M)

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths pppd[19304]: Serial connection established.

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths pppd[19304]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 26 04:15:32 Ths pppd[19304]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

Nov 26 04:16:03 Ths pppd[19304]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 26 04:16:03 Ths pppd[19304]: Connection terminated.

Nov 26 04:16:03 Ths pppd[19304]: Receive serial link is not 8-bit clean:

Nov 26 04:16:03 Ths pppd[19304]: Problem: all had bit 7 set to 0

Nov 26 04:16:04 Ths pppd[19304]: Modem hangup

```

afterwards it continues to produce such cyclic output (while modem keeps blinking blue LED):

```
Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths chat[9989]: abort on (BUSY)

Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths chat[9989]: abort on (ERROR)

Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths chat[9989]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths chat[9989]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths chat[9989]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths chat[9989]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths chat[9989]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths chat[9989]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths chat[9989]: send (ATZ^M)

Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths pppd[8785]: Serial connection established.

Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths pppd[8785]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 26 03:45:32 Ths pppd[8785]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

Nov 26 03:46:03 Ths pppd[8785]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 26 03:46:03 Ths pppd[8785]: Connection terminated.

Nov 26 03:46:03 Ths pppd[8785]: Receive serial link is not 8-bit clean:

Nov 26 03:46:03 Ths pppd[8785]: Problem: all had bit 7 set to 0

Nov 26 03:46:05 Ths pppd[8785]: Modem hangup

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths chat[10139]: abort on (BUSY)

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths chat[10139]: abort on (ERROR)

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths chat[10139]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths chat[10139]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths chat[10139]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths chat[10139]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths chat[10139]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths chat[10139]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths chat[10139]: send (ATZ^M)

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths pppd[8785]: Serial connection established.

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths pppd[8785]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 26 03:46:36 Ths pppd[8785]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

Nov 26 03:47:07 Ths pppd[8785]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 26 03:47:07 Ths pppd[8785]: Connection terminated.

Nov 26 03:47:07 Ths pppd[8785]: Receive serial link is not 8-bit clean:

Nov 26 03:47:07 Ths pppd[8785]: Problem: all had bit 7 set to 0

Nov 26 03:47:08 Ths pppd[8785]: Modem hangup

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths chat[10274]: abort on (BUSY)

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths chat[10274]: abort on (ERROR)

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths chat[10274]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths chat[10274]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths chat[10274]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths chat[10274]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths chat[10274]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths chat[10274]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths chat[10274]: send (ATZ^M)

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths pppd[8785]: Serial connection established.

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths pppd[8785]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 26 03:47:39 Ths pppd[8785]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

Nov 26 03:48:10 Ths pppd[8785]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 26 03:48:10 Ths pppd[8785]: Connection terminated.

Nov 26 03:48:10 Ths pppd[8785]: Receive serial link is not 8-bit clean:

Nov 26 03:48:10 Ths pppd[8785]: Problem: all had bit 7 set to 0

Nov 26 03:48:11 Ths pppd[8785]: Modem hangup

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths chat[10472]: abort on (BUSY)

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths chat[10472]: abort on (ERROR)

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths chat[10472]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths chat[10472]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths chat[10472]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths chat[10472]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths chat[10472]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths chat[10472]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths chat[10472]: send (ATZ^M)

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths pppd[8785]: Serial connection established.

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths pppd[8785]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 26 03:48:42 Ths pppd[8785]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

Nov 26 03:49:13 Ths pppd[8785]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 26 03:49:13 Ths pppd[8785]: Connection terminated.

Nov 26 03:49:13 Ths pppd[8785]: Receive serial link is not 8-bit clean:

Nov 26 03:49:13 Ths pppd[8785]: Problem: all had bit 7 set to 0

Nov 26 03:49:15 Ths pppd[8785]: Modem hangup

```

Any PIN code variations in the /etc/conf.d/net pose no difference.

When PIN deactivated, (for my Polish provider ORANGE, APN: internet, dial nr: *99#)

the net file is as follows:

```
 dns_servers_ppp0=" '208.67.222.222' '208.67.220.220' "

  config_ppp0="ppp"

  link_ppp0="/dev/ttyUSB0"

  plugins_ppp0=""

  username_ppp0="nobody"

  password_ppp0="nothing"

  pppd_ppp0="lock defaultroute noipdefault noauth usepeerdns 460800"

  phone_number_ppp0="*99#"

  chat_ppp0="

         'ABORT' 'BUSY'

         'ABORT' 'ERROR'

         'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

         'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

         'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

         'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

         'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

         'TIMEOUT' '10'

         '' 'ATZ'

         'OK' 'ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0'

         'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"internet\\\"'

         'OK' 'ATDT\T'

         'CONNECT' ''

         '~--' ''

  "

```

Please help!

----------

## yendy

please, help...

nothing helps, I tried NetworkManager, wvdial... 

I've read on one of many forums I've searched this USB modem should be blocked just after pluging in - to prevent switchnig its mode. How to achieve it? Why does not the tutorial from gentoo-wiki write anything about it?

Oh, maybe I should mention that before everytnig I upgraded modem's firmware to the Reliance3G's which was the only one I could find in the Internet. Maybe this branded firmware has its special features which prevent it from cooperating with linux?

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

I have an Huawai E1831. It work with Network Manager and Wvdial. I installed the usb_modeswitch utilities to be sure the USB stick is in the modem mode. You can have to unload the usbserial and the usb-storage modules to resolv a possible mode conflict. Than you list the vendor and the product ID's of the device with the command 

```
lsusb -vvv | less
```

and you use them as parameters for the usbserial module and write this type of line in /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf:

```
options usbserial product=0x1446 vendor=0x12d1
```

Replace with the good ID's. Now you can load the module

```
modprobe usbserial
```

At that point you should have wwan0 network card in plus of /dev/ttyUSB0 to 4. You configure your connexion with

```
wvdialconf
```

and edit the /etc/wvdial.conf file to uncomment the lines for user, password and phone with appropriate name and password that can be dummy and the phone number. Than

```
wvdial
```

work for me.

----------

## yendy

Thank you, Logicien.

However there are still problems.

Thirst, I can't unload 'usbserial' without unloading 'opiton' module too, since there is the dependancy of them. So I unloaded the two modules - was it what you meant?

Then I read what lsusb yields, it was: 

  ....

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.

so I created the /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf file and enterred the corresponding line there:

  options usbserial product=0x1436 vendor=0x12d1

Next, I did 'modprobe usbserial', and then issued 'wvdialconf' command:

```
~ # wvdialconf 

Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'.

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

Modem Port Scan<*1>: S0   S1   S2   S3   

WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- OK

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 -- OK

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

ttyUSB0<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- Manufacturer: huawei

ttyUSB0<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK

ttyUSB0<*1>: Max speed is 9600; that should be safe.

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.

ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.

WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.

ttyUSB2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyUSB2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyUSB2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.

WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.

ttyUSB3<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK

ttyUSB3<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK

ttyUSB3<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK

ttyUSB3<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- OK

ttyUSB3<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 -- OK

ttyUSB3<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

ttyUSB3<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- Manufacturer: huawei

ttyUSB3<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK

ttyUSB3<*1>: Max speed is 9600; that should be safe.

ttyUSB3<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.

ttyUSB4<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyUSB4<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyUSB4<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.

WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.

ttyUSB5<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyUSB5<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyUSB5<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.

Found a modem on /dev/ttyUSB0.

Modem configuration written to /etc/wvdial.conf.

ttyUSB0<Info>: Speed 9600; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0"

ttyUSB3<Info>: Speed 9600; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0"

```

and lastly the command 'wvdial' gives this:

```
~ # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Warning: section [Dialer Defaults] does not exist in wvdial.conf.

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory

```

So why?   :Sad: 

----------

## Logicien

After writing the /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf file it can be best to shutdown the machine then start it again. In /etc/wvdial.conf those lines should work:

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = *99#

ISDN = 0

Username = dummy

Init1 = ATZ

Password = dummy

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud = 9600
```

Check if you have the nodes /dev/ttyUSB0 to 4. dummy can be a real username and password instead. You problem can come from the fact that the symbolic link /dev/modem do not exist or do not point to /dev/ttyUSB0. So you have to do it manually almost at every boot or configure Udev to do it for you. Use the real node to the modem /dev/ttyUSB0 is good enough.

Edit: precise the ID of the vendor and product seem's to be facultative. My connexion work without any parameter passed to usbserial. Anyway, if you have more than one USB/Serial devices, Linux have to be able to use all of thems.

----------

## yendy

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> In /etc/wvdial.conf those lines should work:
> 
> ```
> [Dialer Defaults]
> 
> ...

 No, Logicien, the main trouble of 'wvdial' is about it doesn't read the configuration file '/etc/wvdial.conf' at all! 

Whatever is put in the file the 'wvdial' always yields the error it can't find any section, especially [Dialer Defaults]. Perhaps it is a bug, isn't it? 

How did you the job not having such error messages?Last edited by yendy on Wed Nov 30, 2011 10:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yendy

It works at last! I really don't know why but it is good it came to life  :Smile: 

Maybe it is because I updated the system, with the 'revdep-rebuld' command, maybe its about the other kernel 'ppp-...' modules I've configured too now (dispite no need of activating them was mentioned in the tutorial)... I really don't know what has happened - as almost no new settings arrived, e.g. the '/etc/conf.d/net file is the same.

It works with the "basic" configuration from this tutorial: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E173

When this usb modem is plugged in then the '/var/log/messages' shows the following messages:

```

Nov 30 23:14:24 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Nov 30 23:14:25 Ths kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Nov 30 23:14:25 Ths kernel: scsi2 : usb-storage 1-2:1.0

Nov 30 23:14:25 Ths kernel: scsi3 : usb-storage 1-2:1.1

Nov 30 23:14:25 Ths kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Nov 30 23:14:25 Ths kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

Nov 30 23:14:25 Ths usb_modeswitch: switching 12d1:1446 (HUAWEI Technology: HUAWEI Mobile)

Nov 30 23:14:25 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: scsi9 : usb-storage 1-2:1.5

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: scsi10 : usb-storage 1-2:1.6

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: USB Serial support registered for generic

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: option 1-2:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: option 1-2:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: option 1-2:1.4: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: usb 1-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver option

Nov 30 23:14:29 Ths kernel: option: v0.7.2:USB Driver for GSM modems

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[4999]: /dev/ttyUSB0 does not exist

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[5000]: Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[4904]: ERROR: net.ppp0 failed to start

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths pppd[5136]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths pppd[5136]: Created /dev/ppp device node

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths pppd[5139]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[5017]: WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths kernel: scsi 9:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths kernel: scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths kernel: sr1: scsi-1 drive

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths kernel: sr 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths kernel: sr 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

Nov 30 23:14:30 Ths kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: abort on (BUSY)

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: abort on (ERROR)

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: send (ATZ^M)

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: expect (OK)

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: ATZ^M^M

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: OK

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]:  -- got it

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: send (AT+CPIN?^M)

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: expect (READY)

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: ^M

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: AT+CPIN?^M^M

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: +CPIN: READY

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]:  -- got it

Nov 30 23:14:31 Ths chat[5151]: send (ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M)

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: expect (OK)

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: ^M

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: ^M

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: OK

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]:  -- got it

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"internet\"^M)

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: expect (OK)

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: ^M

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M^M

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: OK

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]:  -- got it

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: send (ATDT*99#^M)

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: expect (CONNECT)

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: ^M

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"^M^M

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: OK^M

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: ATDT*99#^M^M

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: NO CARRIER

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]:  -- failed

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths chat[5151]: Failed (NO CARRIER)

Nov 30 23:14:32 Ths pppd[5139]: Connect script failed

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: abort on (BUSY)

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: abort on (ERROR)

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: send (ATZ^M)

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: expect (OK)

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: ATZ^M^M

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: OK

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]:  -- got it

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: send (AT+CPIN?^M)

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: expect (READY)

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: ^M

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: AT+CPIN?^M^M

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: +CPIN: READY

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]:  -- got it

Nov 30 23:15:04 Ths chat[5158]: send (ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M)

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: expect (OK)

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: ^M

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: ^M

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: OK

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]:  -- got it

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"internet\"^M)

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: expect (OK)

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: ^M

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M^M

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: OK

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]:  -- got it

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: send (ATDT*99#^M)

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: expect (CONNECT)

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: ^M

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"^M^M

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: OK^M

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: ATDT*99#^M^M

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: CONNECT

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]:  -- got it

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: send (^M)

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: expect (~)

Nov 30 23:15:05 Ths chat[5158]: ^M

Nov 30 23:15:15 Ths chat[5158]: alarm

Nov 30 23:15:15 Ths chat[5158]: send (^M)

Nov 30 23:15:15 Ths chat[5158]: send (^M)

Nov 30 23:15:15 Ths pppd[5139]: Serial connection established.

Nov 30 23:15:16 Ths pppd[5139]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 30 23:15:16 Ths pppd[5139]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

Nov 30 23:15:17 Ths pppd[5139]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Nov 30 23:15:17 Ths pppd[5139]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Nov 30 23:15:17 Ths kernel: PPP BSD Compression module registered

Nov 30 23:15:17 Ths kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Nov 30 23:15:19 Ths pppd[5139]: Could not determine remote IP address: defaulting to 10.64.64.64

Nov 30 23:15:20 Ths pppd[5139]: local  IP address 91.94.17.184

Nov 30 23:15:20 Ths pppd[5139]: remote IP address 10.64.64.64

Nov 30 23:15:20 Ths pppd[5139]: primary   DNS address 79.163.127.70

Nov 30 23:15:20 Ths pppd[5139]: secondary DNS address 217.116.100.65

Nov 30 23:15:20 Ths /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[5214]: status: inactive

```

The only complaint remains - about modem's probably too long switching on, it takes about 1-2 minutes until the connection really is established. Under MS windows it took 11 seconds.

Is it the issue that, as we can see above, the modem seems to take 3 attempts before it actually connects?

To sum up, it is nice it works at last but it would be even nicer to know why. Any idea, Gentlemen?

----------

## Double Click

Did you ever get it to work? I will need to setup my 3G Dongle as well and I have to say I am worried when looking through the forum post regarding this. My fallback would be to have the 3G dongle as a hardware pass-through on my Windows 7 guest but that will become a problem sooner or later if I cannot use the 3G dongle via Gentoo.

Seems Gentoo picks up mine at least but from there on there does not seem any straight forward way to configure it.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd
> 
> usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1446
> ...

 

----------

